# Some opinions please



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Here's a soft pine bowl in the process that has a real nice grain.
What can I put on it to bring out the grain before the final finish?:jester:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice I generally use General Finishes Seal-A-Cell followed by Arm-R-Seal or I will use Minwax Antique Oil. I would probably use one of these and it would probably be Antique Oil no matter if it was a bowl for food use or show. Ernie Conover who is a pro turner use Antique Oil on all of his turnings including his utility pieces. A lot of people try to use Boiled Linseed Oil to pop the grain and then top it with some other finish but it takes BLO so long to cure. I have tried putting poly or lacquer on top. Neither of these will dry and stays sticky. Just my humble opinion Maurice.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

I use BLO followed by CA glue. If you use a paper towel to apply The BLO it acts as a accelerator and tends to dry the BLO. Use the same towel to apply the CA glue and it does not dry on the towel nor does the towel stick to the wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gee Maurice I can't answer your question but I have to say what a beauty of a bowl that is, I sometimes wonder if you added a decade or two to the age you claim!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That looks to be a really unique piece of soft pine. I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Gee Maurice I can't answer your question but I have to say what a beauty of a bowl that is, I sometimes wonder if you added a decade or two to the age you claim!


the chronological age is as I claim but the spirit is a couple of decades younger
the wood is very wet and I suspect it had been down for a long time before we got to it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't turn Maurice, but that is one fine looking piece of pine. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice bowl Maurice. I use mineral oil on most if not all my bowls.


----------

